# 55 gallon tank... betta?



## Valuta8 (Oct 15, 2013)

So I used to have a betta, but it eventually died of old age and I really miss having this kind of fish. I'm getting a 55 gallon tank for christmas and I want to stock it with cichlids and mollies and platys... but can I put a betta in with those fish? Or should I just get a betta bowl (don't worry it'll have 3 gallons and a heater) and put a few plants in?
I also have two angelfish, but they're very peaceful and harmless. They won't even go after neons. But will the betta attack them?
I really, really miss having a betta.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

IMO, a Betta would be an accident waiting to happen with Cichlids. Same goes with Angels. The Angels may appear peaceful because they've learned they can't catch the Neons. Not so with a low-moving Betta.

If you can get a larger tank (at least 10 gallons) for your Betta, you could add small fish to that.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I think it's a function of which cichlids. There are cichlids that I would absolutely keep a betta with, but there are more that I would not. A 55 would be a good tank for a group of keyhole cichlids, which should do well with a betta. I've kept one with rams before without issues - rams would go fine with the keyholes.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Jayee's right: It depends on the Cichlids so research.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

There is a lot of variance in cichlid behavior. The larger tank certainly works in your favor. Research is key - some cichlids, like the keyholes I mentioned, are group oriented while others are fine as an individual or a pair. Many of the more peaceful cichlids are group oriented, which opens up another possibility of trouble - breeding. Again, a 55 is a nice size - should be plenty of room for a breeding pair to coexist with tankmates. However, if the betta doesn't learn quick to stay away, even the most peaceful of fish can put a hurting on it. Too, if the betta gets lured in to eat fry, there's no way it will be able to get away, so it's a continued threat. You could remove the fry to get things back to normal, but cichlids spawn again and again so it will be an ongoing thing, if it becomes a thing.

There;s a lot to consider, both with the fish and with what you are willing to do to make things work. Definitely research and take the time to make decisions that will give you your best shot at success.


----------



## Valuta8 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the helpful responses. maybe I should just keep the betta in my current 15 gallon so there's no chance of him getting hurt.


----------

